

Ask News.YC: What sort of things do you do when you're so bummed you can't be productive? - palish

What's your guilty pleasure?
======
palish
I try to minimize the rebound time. One thing that helps me with that is to
reread Paul's essays. (Is it bad to admit that? It must look like kissing up.
Whatever, I don't care.) They're short enough that I can sit down with one and
tell myself "Okay, when you're done, get back to what you need to do." I feel
sort of.. revitalized afterwards.

------
donna
Head down to the Ferry Building; that's where the summer sun shines in SF.
Indulge in a glass of red wine and watch people.

------
dood
Change of context: book, film, game, chat... Preferably something that keep
the brain ticking over, but allows the 'work' parts to take a rest. Oh, and
virtually any kind of exercise.

------
thingsilearned
[http://thingsilearned.wordpress.com/2007/07/18/unconventiona...](http://thingsilearned.wordpress.com/2007/07/18/unconventional-
motivation-techniques/)

------
iamyoohoo
Read News.YC

------
s_baar
Star Fox 64. (Do a barrel roll!)

------
german
Start talking to my co-founder and start getting new ideas (away from the
computer)

------
sherman
Taking a quick nap, shower, or exercising helps me rejuvenate.

------
farmer
Go running.

